# woot woot ultimate fighter.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

who is getting ready to watch the new ultimate fighter man i like both guys but def pulling for the ol canadian


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

? JSP ?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dont like either but i'm at work and no tv.. sucks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

think you mean gsp lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

woops type o:haha: (rush) not bad for a Canadian. like to see him and A. Sylva fight.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dont we all but anderson is losing many fans due to his crap. last fight was only decent one in like last 5


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well can u blame the man. they havent gave him any competition so he got bored, but id love to c a rematch with chael that boy really impressed me and i think he could take it next time


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

koscheck all the way i cant stand how gsp hugs his opponent and dry humps them when he gets them down sorry not my kind of fighting


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i like to watch ufc fight night, but the ulitimate fighter is like watching the clowns on pro wrestling to much talk not enough action


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm definitely pulling for Koscheck, just don't like GSP. Looks like some pretty talented guys on this season, should be some good fights!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I like koschek as a fighter but I think GSP is talented as a coach I would think, I could be totally wrong tho


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

well you cant say all talk no action . first fight knockout 13 seconds.


----------

